# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  Question about pain after hairtransplant. Is the pain permanent?

## Paso

I've been doing some reasearch on hairtransplants. But I've read cases where people have pain near the donor area, or numbness of some sort. I've heard cases where there is pain in donor area 4 years after hair transplant. Is this permanent pain and numbness? Does it go away over time?

Do I have to take "pain killers" for life, or does the pain just go away overtime?

I'm in a great need for some answers please, and thank you.

----------


## gillenator

Paso,

No, don't freak out.  Patients that have that type of chronic pain in the donor post-op for that long are in the very minority.  It is extremely rare for that to go on as long as you mentioned.

There are an extreme amount of blood vessels and nerves that run throughout the scalp so the post-op numbness is normal.  Although many nerves end up getting severed, especially in a strip procedure, nerve endings do repair themselves over time.  That varies between patients but normally all feeling should resume in one year or less. 

Most of us who have undergone HT procedures need little to no pain medications post-op once the anesthesia from the procedure wears off.  And it's usually only one or several days when the pain meds are needed.

Again that's the norm so you can now take a deep breath!

----------


## Paso

it feels a bit better to hear this. Thank you so much.

----------


## gillenator

You are welcome my friend.  There is always alot of apprehension in the first procedure until you are numbed from the anethesia.  I remember back in 1996 when I had my first HT with Dr. Shapiro.  I had been wearing hair systems for a decade.  I even turned around in the parking lot because i got reseravtions at the last minute.

What made me stop and turn around was the fact that Dr. Shapiro was always genuine and never tried to sell me anything.  I knew I was in good hands, and as things turned out, I was!

I am thankful and so should the entire hairloss community for good responsible and talented docs that we have available.

So listen my friend, do your research, find the doctor that's right for you and you'll know when you are ready.  Best wishes to you.

----------


## Paso

> You are welcome my friend.  There is always alot of apprehension in the first procedure until you are numbed from the anethesia.  I remember back in 1996 when I had my first HT with Dr. Shapiro.  I had been wearing hair systems for a decade.  I even turned around in the parking lot because i got reseravtions at the last minute.
> 
> What made me stop and turn around was the fact that Dr. Shapiro was always genuine and never tried to sell me anything.  I knew I was in good hands, and as things turned out, I was!
> 
> I am thankful and so should the entire hairloss community for good responsible and talented docs that we have available.
> 
> So listen my friend, do your research, find the doctor that's right for you and you'll know when you are ready.  Best wishes to you.


 Just a few more questions sir.
When you said you've been wearing hair systems for a decade. Do you mean you were like wearing a wig or something, before you got the ht?

What if I had a transplant near the temples. Would there be swelling near the eyes, and if so, is the swelling permanent? Also, I heard that people usually get headaches after the ht. But do I have to take "headache pain killers" for life or something? That part is what scares me the most.

Oh and thank you so much for your help.

----------


## gillenator

> Just a few more questions sir.
> When you said you've been wearing hair systems for a decade. Do you mean you were like wearing a wig or something, before you got the ht?
> 
> What if I had a transplant near the temples. Would there be swelling near the eyes, and if so, is the swelling permanent? Also, I heard that people usually get headaches after the ht. But do I have to take "headache pain killers" for life or something? That part is what scares me the most.
> 
> Oh and thank you so much for your help.


 
Hey, you're welcome Paso.

Well I guess a hair system is a glorified term for a wig or hair piece.  And yes, I wore them up until I got my first HT which was done in the frontal third.

The swelling varies between patients in how they will respond to the trauma.  I don't see the profuse swelling with the top docs who are making their recipient incisions much smaller and thereby less invasive.

I really doubt that you would have any eye swelling and no it's not permanent.  Alot of docs provide their patients with a steroid post-op to minimize potential swelling.

I don't believe that headaches post-op are customary among HT patients, some may get them, but again not permanent.  Just be prepared ahead of time and ask your doctor about this.  Your doc may very well provide you or prescribe you a pain killer just in case.  If you don't need them, through them away.

----------


## Paso

And again. Thank you so much for your answers. It helped me alot my friend. Best wishes to you. Bye!

----------


## mhoffma1

Hey Paso,

I had a HT just over two months ago (3200 grafts) and any real "pain" was gone in a little over a day. I haven't heard any of the HT vets on this board talk about lasting pain. I have read, and am experiencing, numbness at two months post-op, but the numbness has been reduced to just the area that had received the most intense transplants.

I don't think you have anything to be worried about!

Best of luck,
Michael

----------


## Paso

> Hey Paso,
> 
> I had a HT just over two months ago (3200 grafts) and any real "pain" was gone in a little over a day. I haven't heard any of the HT vets on this board talk about lasting pain. I have read, and am experiencing, numbness at two months post-op, but the numbness has been reduced to just the area that had received the most intense transplants.
> 
> I don't think you have anything to be worried about!
> 
> Best of luck,
> Michael


 
That helps a lot. Thanks man!  :Smile:

----------


## gillenator

> And again. Thank you so much for your answers. It helped me alot my friend. Best wishes to you. Bye!


 

You're welcome Paso and best wishes to you!

----------


## gillenator

> Hey Paso,
> 
> I had a HT just over two months ago (3200 grafts) and any real "pain" was gone in a little over a day. I haven't heard any of the HT vets on this board talk about lasting pain. I have read, and am experiencing, numbness at two months post-op, but the numbness has been reduced to just the area that had received the most intense transplants.
> 
> I don't think you have anything to be worried about!
> 
> Best of luck,
> Michael


 
The feeling should increase by the month.  That's a nice size session you had and just wait until it grows out!

----------


## TeeJay73

Hey MFHoffa,

Mind if I ask who did your hair transplant?

thanks!

TeeJay

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

The pain following a hair transplant procedure generally only last 3-7 days. Some people are very sensitive possibly due to having anatomy (nerves )
that are not in the normal location or just naturally have very tight scalps and can have prolonged pain for an additional few weeks. I have never had a patient with pain for longer than 2 weeks. I had 1 patient who came to me after having surgery many years back at another clinic and was still complaining of pain above the donor area. I contributed it to the doctor most likely damaging the Occipital Nerves that are deep and should not be in the way during routine hair transplant surgery. It is more common to have prolonged numbness in certain areas. It can take weeks to months to regain full normal sensation following this type of procedure. From my experience and all that I have read most patients who experience numbness will regain full sensation at some point. On the flip side some patients never have any significant pain or numbness.

----------


## bobby

Question:  I had a HT procedure 5 weeks ago and still have noticeable redness in the recipient area which is the frontal area of my scalp.  Is this normal and how long does the redness last in some patients?     




> The pain following a hair transplant procedure generally only last 3-7 days. Some people are very sensitive possibly due to having anatomy (nerves )
> that are not in the normal location or just naturally have very tight scalps and can have prolonged pain for an additional few weeks. I have never had a patient with pain for longer than 2 weeks. I had 1 patient who came to me after having surgery many years back at another clinic and was still complaining of pain above the donor area. I contributed it to the doctor most likely damaging the Occipital Nerves that are deep and should not be in the way during routine hair transplant surgery. It is more common to have prolonged numbness in certain areas. It can take weeks to months to regain full normal sensation following this type of procedure. From my experience and all that I have read most patients who experience numbness will regain full sensation at some point. On the flip side some patients never have any significant pain or numbness.

----------


## gillenator

Bobby,

The lingering redness can also vary between patients.  Most patients see it go away by the end of eight weeks or so.

If you continue to see it beyond these time frames, you should contact your doctor.

----------


## dfmetal1

DR Charles:
I had my HT exactly one year ago and I have been experiencing major headaches since then. The first six months were misserable. I could not see straight, I was dizy, very fatigue and my headaches were unbearable. They lasted 24/7 and nothing seemed to help.I literally wanted to die from the pain. The last couple months my headaches are still presnt 24/7 but they are not as intense as they were before. I am affraid that my surgeon damaged my occipital nerve and I am affraid that my nerves are not gonna recoup.
Based on the symtoms I have described,Do you think my occypital nerve was damaged?
Do you think the damge is  permanent or temporaly?
Any medecine to ease the pain?

There are some serious risk involve in this type of suregery and ppl are not aware of the consecuenses.

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

Anything is possible. The normal anatomical position of the Occipital nerves is relatively deep and should not be damaged during a hair restoration surgery. A Neurologist may be able to perform nerve conduction studies or have ohter diagnostic tools to determine if there is damage to the occipital nerves. Hopefully, the intensity of the pain will continue to diminish and eventually go away all together.

----------

